

ActiveState announces the Open Komodo initiative (nice IDE for RoR, PHP etc) - nickb
http://www.activestate.com/openkomodo/

======
kingnothing
Reading through the feature differences between the free edition and the $300
edition, I'm not sure why anyone would choose Komodo Edit over the Ruby
project for Netbeans.

I'll download it and give it a shot, though.

Netbeans ruby project: <http://deadlock.netbeans.org/hudson/job/ruby/>

Komodo Edit Feature Comparison:
[http://www.activestate.com/Products/komodo_edit/edit_vs_ide....](http://www.activestate.com/Products/komodo_edit/edit_vs_ide.plex)

~~~
kingnothing
I checked it out and don't care for it.

Komodo Edit felt much more like a text editor with syntax highlighting than a
full fledged IDE such as Netbeans or RadRails. Although, I suppose you may
like it if you're used to using something like Textmate to code in.

